# Lacie Doesn't Want A Sister



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lacie and I had a long conversation last night and she says that she doesn't want a new sister. In fact, she's not certain that she wants the 2 that she already has. She tried to remind me how much fun it was when there was just the 2 of us.

Secret said that she doesn't know that she wants another sister either.

But Tilly says that she's happy to have a new sister that wants to play. The more the merrier.

Picking up my new fluff on Friday afternoon.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't been on the forum much lately, Lynn but I am SUPER excited for you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww they'll love their little sister after she gets there! At least she's past the puppy biting stage, that might make them have second thoughts about a new sister! Just ask Laurel, Violet and Hardy! LOL


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh I can't wait!! Come on Friday!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm excited too!!! Lacie and Tilly will come around.. You know how kids can be..:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok Lynn, who's the mom here?????????


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you check what the psychic thinks, Lynn? I think that your new addition will end up making everyone happy. :chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Did you pick a name yet for he "new puppy" or did I miss that??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I did pick a name, but want to wait to meet her in person before I answer it.

Sue -- this summer when we talked to the pet psychic, all 3 said that they would love to have a new sister or brother -- but now that we're closer, Lacie's not so sure. She does tend to forget that she said OK -- both to this and to Secret going to HH instead of her. Secret said no, just because Lacie did. LOL I'm not worried about Tilly or Secret with the new fluff -- but Lacie may have her nose out of joint again. THEN we'll have to call the psychic for a long talk.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

How exciting!! I think that they will love her and be happy you got them a new sister. :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, Lacie will come around. Once she sees how much fun they're all having, she'll want to join in.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marti -- I doubt it. In her heart, I still believe she hasn't forgiven me for getting Tilly -- and that's been 6 years ago. LOL


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

She's going to LOVE her new baby sister! Now hurry up and get here Friday!!!


----------



## Holly'sMom (Oct 8, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I did pick a name, but want to wait to meet her in person before I answer it.
> 
> Sue -- this summer when we talked to the pet psychic, all 3 said that they would love to have a new sister or brother -- but now that we're closer, Lacie's not so sure. She does tend to forget that she said OK -- both to this and to Secret going to HH instead of her. Secret said no, just because Lacie did. LOL I'm not worried about Tilly or Secret with the new fluff -- but Lacie may have her nose out of joint again. THEN we'll have to call the psychic for a long talk.


Hi Lynn, I am Holly's Mom and I am excited for you to get a new baby! I am sure everyone will adjust as long as you divide the attention well~

I have an interest and wonder how credible your pet psychic is?? I have really thought about speaking to one just for fun, and see how on target they are with my pets. I have 3 cats.... Hannah, Juliet, Shiloh and Holly my Maltese. My boy has been picking on someone and I would like to get to the bottom of it. 

Could you tell me some things that you learned when speaking with this person?

Thanks, and have fun with the new addition  Holly says Hi ~


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lily is sending Lacie her sympathy. She never really wanted any siblings. Although, when we lost Luci, Lily grieved for days. She wouldn't eat, would look fot Luci when someone came in. She's adjusting to Addie and Jack. She seems to like Jack better, I'm wondering if it's cause Addie is a threat to Lily being Alpha. I can't wait to see the new baby girl.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, I can't wait for Friday. So excited for you. Lacie, I know you want whatever makes mommy happy...don't you???


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Lynn I know this will be a long week for you with the building excitement of your new fluff. Can't wait to see pictures. :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Tracey -- in reality, Lacie couldn't care less about making Mommy happy. In her mind, it's all about HER!!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Lacie, sweet angel, you will always be the queen...no matter how many princesses Mommy brings home. Look at it this way, you have another girl to boss. And she isn't going to be snapping jaws of needle teeth either. Oh, and here is another thought...don't tell anyone....if you do anything mischievous or naughty, you can blame *her*.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Lynn, you can always send "little Miss No-Name" to Awntie Jackie, LOL! I'm sure the new little one would have a blast here-- trust me, it's never boring with Cozette and Pippa!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is sending a message to Lacie.....suck it up my friend..they're gonna get as many dogs as they want...we just have to sigh and endure it...and hope our mom's love us the best....:thumbsup:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Tracey -- in reality, Lacie couldn't care less about making Mommy happy. In her mind, it's all about HER!!!!


My kind of girl, lol:chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

LYNN I'M SOOOOOOO HAPPY FOR YOU:chili: 
THE GIRLS WILL BE OK, GOSH YOU CAN ALWAYS SEND HER TO ME:innocent:


----------

